# Serious finger injury



## fishin&routin (Dec 8, 2008)

About 3 weeks ago I was running a piece of test wood through my PC table mounted router and a 1/2" box core bit. Suddenly, the router grabbed the piece of wood along w/my finger and pulled both through. Results were gory. Doctor asys about 6 months to heal. Don't know if there is nerve damage yet. Attached are pics of the finger and the wood piece.

The pic of the wood: The right side in the pic is what went through first - very rough cut and barely any wood removed at the end. As the wood progressed through more wood was taken off and in the end the cut profile was perfect. I thought it would have been the opposite as when the wood exited the router it was probably doing 100 mph. Obviously, this occurred in less than 1/2 second and I had no time to react. Stupid I know not using a push stick. I had a featherboard attached above to keep the wood flat to the tabletop but did not against the wood to keep it against the fence.

I'm fairly certain both the infeed and outfeed parts of the fence were tightened to the table top.

My questions are what went wrong and how can I prevent this from happening again?

Thanks in advance for the help and advice I so desperately need.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

YEOW! That had to hurt Larry.... I'll keep you on my prayer list for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Larry holy sheet that looks like it hurts Wow get some stitches in that finger. Hope you come out alright.


----------



## Old_Chipper (Mar 30, 2009)

Wow! That will leave a scar, Did the dr say if the nail will come back.
Pretty hard to figure out what happen since we weren't there. 

You are the best one to figure that out. Think through the operation, one step at a time keeping in mind all safety rules. Compare each step to what you actually did. That should tell what happen.
We already know you didn't use a push stick. Did you check grain direction? Were you feeding in the correct direction? Looked like used wood, any nails, dirt etc? How long was the work piece in relation to the table. Did you have your bit guard in place? When you checked the setup, before applying power, did you see how close your hand would be to the cutter? Not sure of the rule on that, but if I see I’m getting closer than 3 inches, I find another way. 
Thanks for sharing, will keep us alert!
Good luck, that’s going to be sore for awhile.
Harry


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Larry how brave of you to be able to take a picture of that injury. It screams pain in more forms then I can imagine. I wish you a speedy and full recovery. 
I am far too green at woodworking to be able to tell you what went wrong. The pinholes in the wood look like there may have been nails present, but presumably they were removed before machining. The cut changes almost instantly, so I wonder if the bit failed somehow. Can you post a pic of the bit? Is it possible it moved up (came loose in the collet). The wood almost looks like it stopped cutting....if it rose and the bottom of the bit grabbed the wood.... I could imagine the "pull" effect it might have. I am guessing here... judging by the "ribbons" of cuts in your finger the bit was very sharp so that isn't a factor. 
They are hard pictures to look at, and an injury that is no doubt difficult to live with. I hope you find the answers, and we all learn from it.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Larry

wow..it can happen in a heart beat 

The real key is to keep your fingers away from the bit at all times..one way is to let the buddies do the work for you,they will hold the work down and to the fence at same time..and they act as a bit guard at the same time..and your right about a push stick..if you can't use a push stick you need to come up with a way that you can..


http://www.amazon.com/Woodstock-W11...ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1254887064&sr=1-8

http://www.amazon.com/PEACHTREE-WOODWORKING-Yellow-Board-Mates/dp/B000H52DD0/ref=pd_cp_hi_2

Also from Grizzy.com with mounting tee bracket

=========



fishin&routin said:


> About 3 weeks ago I was running a piece of test wood through my PC table mounted router and a 1/2" box core bit. Suddenly, the router grabbed the piece of wood along w/my finger and pulled both through. Results were gory. Doctor asys about 6 months to heal. Don't know if there is nerve damage yet. Attached are pics of the finger and the wood piece.
> 
> The pic of the wood: The right side in the pic is what went through first - very rough cut and barely any wood removed at the end. As the wood progressed through more wood was taken off and in the end the cut profile was perfect. I thought it would have been the opposite as when the wood exited the router it was probably doing 100 mph. Obviously, this occurred in less than 1/2 second and I had no time to react. Stupid I know not using a push stick. I had a featherboard attached above to keep the wood flat to the tabletop but did not against the wood to keep it against the fence.
> 
> ...


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

Larry,
That wound has to be very painful and I wish you a very speedy recovery. It does appear that the joint was not involved.

I am puzzled why the partialy cut segment looks so rough while the full cut segment looks so smooth. Which direction did the wood shoot out?

I cannot believe that almost two years have passed since I was cutting a groove while making a template. The grrove was to be wider than the router bit I was using. Without thinking I made the first cut successfully then turned the piece around and started the second cut. I was not using a push stick of any kind. The piece shot in the direction of feed at a very high rate of speed and my left forefinger was cut just beyond the last joint. I later realized that the second cut was a climb cut and the wood had a rough appearance that was similar to your partial cut area.
It was only the surface of the finger that was cut, I do not know how deeply, but there was nothing left to stitch back together. After weeks of daily rinsing with hydrogen peroxide and bandage changes the wound closed in and I was left with scar tissue and a somewhat altered fingerprint. The finger is still somewhat stiff. The buildup of scar tissue prevents use of the blood oxygen monitors that can be clipped onto a finger.

For more ideas, check out the thread "Router Accident - Trying to understand what happened"
Again I wish you a speedy recovery.


----------



## Tom76 (Aug 28, 2009)

fishin&routin said:


> About 3 weeks ago I was running a piece of test wood through my PC table mounted router and a 1/2" box core bit. Suddenly, the router grabbed the piece of wood along w/my finger and pulled both through. Results were gory. Doctor asys about 6 months to heal. Don't know if there is nerve damage yet. Attached are pics of the finger and the wood piece.
> 
> The pic of the wood: The right side in the pic is what went through first - very rough cut and barely any wood removed at the end. As the wood progressed through more wood was taken off and in the end the cut profile was perfect. I thought it would have been the opposite as when the wood exited the router it was probably doing 100 mph. Obviously, this occurred in less than 1/2 second and I had no time to react. Stupid I know not using a push stick. I had a featherboard attached above to keep the wood flat to the tabletop but did not against the wood to keep it against the fence.
> 
> ...


Larry

Please tell me I am wrong. Looking at the cut on the material and the cutter you were using it seems that you were feeding the material the wrong way as shown in the sketch I have produced.


----------



## Tom76 (Aug 28, 2009)

Sorry unable to post pic send me an email and I will forward you the drawing


----------



## Tom76 (Aug 28, 2009)

Try again


----------



## Tom76 (Aug 28, 2009)

Larry

I am really sorry to hear of the accident. I can only hope that you will learn from the incident and get back to serious routing once more. I recall speaking to the chief investigator of 'Work safe' where he told me most accidents in the woodworking trade was with the router.

Get well soon


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

Tom76

You have provided a drawing and description for what I called a climb cut. The more different ways the same idea is expressed, the better, especially if one or more explanation includes a drawing or picture.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Larry I have one question for you. When you making the cut did you have the wood between the bit and fence or did you have the just wood against the fence feed the wood on the outside of the bit. Because if you were feeding the wood between the fence and bit that is what the problem was it would drag the board and what ever is the way acrossed the shop.


----------



## drasbell (Feb 6, 2009)

I'm sorry to see you have learned a valuable lesson the hard way.. hopefully others will see this and the other posted accidents and use them as lessons well learned, I cant actually say what was at fault here, but lack of experience and lack of attention might be a big part of these accidents, I'm not ridding on you! Its just i hate to see people maimed and disfigured for no good reason.. it can and will happen in a blink of a eye even to the experienced as well , if you go to a high school shop and ask the teacher he would be happy to show you some hands on experience. at least the ones round here are.


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

drasbell said:


> I'm sorry to see you have learned a valuable lesson the hard way.. hopefully others will see this and the other posted accidents and use them as lessons well learned, I cant actually say what was at fault here, but lack of experience and lack of attention might be a big part of these accidents, I'm not ridding on you! Its just i hate to see people maimed and disfigured for no good reason.. it can and will happen in a blink of a eye even to the experienced as well , if you go to a high school shop and ask the teacher he would be happy to show you some hands on experience. at least the ones round here are.


As has been stated repeatedly over the years on this foirum, the most important thing in routing is to have a clear, unimpaired mind (free of even such things as cold or pain medication) and full attention to the task at hand. A second of distraction or inattention can have serious consequences. For example see my earlier post on this thread. I did exactly what you described and at the time I was not a beginner; I knew full well that climb cutting is very dangerous and i knew full well the importance of using push sticks, push pads etc. Yet I did not do these things; for a second I simply did not follow any of these practices. All of us who are following this thread and other related thread are going to be reminded very well about the importance of a clear, ever attentive mind. Thanks for your post.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Larry, if you look at Toms picture and this is how your set up was. You NEVER trap the stock between the bit and the fence as Glenmore is asking. A router table does not work like a table saw, where the stock is between the blade and the fence. A table saw cuts in a vertical plane and a router cuts in a horizontal plane.
That is one nast cut and I will put you on my prayer list also.


----------



## fishin&routin (Dec 8, 2008)

1st: Thanks to all for thoughts, suggestions, and prayers. 2nd: Sorry for posting to wrong forum. I am new to the site and was unaware of safety forum. Doctor did not use any stiches, presumably as the cuts were too deep. Oddly enough while I have a very low pain threshold, haven't taken any pain pills. Long healing process though.

Bit was brand new Amana (quality bit).

At the risk of getting into information overload, I offer the 

I did look at Tom's drawing and no I think I had the setup correctly i.e., the board against the fence and the bit protuding 1/4" out from the fence, drawing attached. Of course after the feed was started, the bit was beneath the board and not visible. Got this from a "card" from Shopnotes.com called _Edge Routing Guide, 3 common bits, 12 Custom Moldings. The cut I was making was 3rd from top, marked # 7, the cut w/the core box bit.

Feed direction was right to left.

I also thought that it was a climb cut but I thought the featherboards positioned above the board would have prevented this. Should have also probably used afeatherboard flat on the table and against the outside of the board to keep it pushed up against the fence.

Again, thanks to all. Any ideas, please let me know._


----------



## Tom76 (Aug 28, 2009)

mftha said:


> Tom76
> 
> You have provided a drawing and description for what I called a climb cut. The more different ways the same idea is expressed, the better, especially if one or more explanation includes a drawing or picture.


Tom.

Yes I knew this was a climb cut method I had illustrated. AS YOU CAN SEE I HAVE REMOVED THE DRAWING as I do not want new members to routing to think that was the way to use the router for this type of process. I am thinking that the material was fed from the wrong direction though Larry indicated it was fed in the right direction. One thing was never made clear by Larry and that was in which direction did the material move at 100mph. He has also said he thought it was a 'climb cut' so the way I look at it he may have fed the material from the left to the right.


----------



## Tom76 (Aug 28, 2009)

fishin&routin said:


> 1st:
> 
> At the risk of getting into information overload, I offer the
> 
> ...


_

Larry Thank you for proving me wrong You did not feed the material as per the drawing I had submitted. I have since removed the drawing.

You did say the feed direction was right to left Surely you would have stopped feeding when you saw the cut being made at the right hand side of the material.

*"I also thought that it was a climb cut" * leads me to say that the material was fed from left to right and not as you say. 

You did not mention in which direction the material left the router table, this would help in determining what went wrong. Give it some more thought as we do not want to see any repetition of the mishap repeated by others._


----------



## Tom76 (Aug 28, 2009)

Dr.Zook said:


> Larry, if you look at Toms picture and this is how your set up was. You NEVER trap the stock between the bit and the fence as Glenmore is asking. A router table does not work like a table saw, where the stock is between the blade and the fence. A table saw cuts in a vertical plane and a router cuts in a horizontal plane.
> That is one nast cut and I will put you on my prayer list also.


Dr Zook

You are so correct. Sometimes it is better to show in detail what is trying to be said in words. Looking at the material and saying it was fed from right to left the drawing shown was in my opinion how the accident happened. I have also added another theory as we did not ask which direction did the material leave the table.


----------



## fishin&routin (Dec 8, 2008)

Thanks again to all. I think I should not have used the term climb cut. The feed direction was right to left and the material exited the table going from right to left. What remains strange to me is the first part fed in is such a rough cut/and not all of the material being taken off for the first six or so inches and the remaining 12 inches was a perfect profile of the cut I was trying to achieve, although the last part flew through at about 100 mph.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

As one to another, it does happen very fast and at first it is disbelief that it actually happened followed by some anger that I have done this stupid thing!! I actually felt embarrassed and didn't want anyone to know, didn't take long to realize there would be no hiding this.

I sent this to Deb earlier and thought I might share it with you, not sure it applies!

"I have been having flashbacks as it were of the accident. I can literally feel the impact of my hand and the blade and there was this sound that was different, not like the cutting of wood, but different. I remember not wanting to look but knowing I had to and then what I saw was horrific. I have on purpose not shown pics nor will I. I will not even describe to you, but may show pics when it is healed. I guess what I am saying is that the damage, for me anyway, is way more than just physical but is physiological and emotional and, I am beginning to think, runs pretty deep. I have not heard anyone else talk to this and wonder if I am the only one that has been affected in this way?!

I only tell you this so that you will be more than careful the damage runs much deeper than you can ever imagine. When I think of going in the shop I almost freeze up, maybe not almost!! 

I think I need to "man up", as it were and go in and just turn the saw on and off a couple times just to hear it and ease back into the saddle."

(Later I went down and put the blade guard in the beast and muzzled it.)






fishin&routin said:


> About 3 weeks ago I was running a piece of test wood through my PC table mounted router and a 1/2" box core bit. Suddenly, the router grabbed the piece of wood along w/my finger and pulled both through. Results were gory. Doctor asys about 6 months to heal. Don't know if there is nerve damage yet. Attached are pics of the finger and the wood piece.
> 
> The pic of the wood: The right side in the pic is what went through first - very rough cut and barely any wood removed at the end. As the wood progressed through more wood was taken off and in the end the cut profile was perfect. I thought it would have been the opposite as when the wood exited the router it was probably doing 100 mph. Obviously, this occurred in less than 1/2 second and I had no time to react. Stupid I know not using a push stick. I had a featherboard attached above to keep the wood flat to the tabletop but did not against the wood to keep it against the fence.
> 
> ...


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

xplorx4 said:


> first it is disbelief that it actually happened followed by some anger that I have done this stupid thing!! I actually felt embarrassed and didn't want anyone to know, didn't take long to realize there would be no hiding this.
> 
> II have been having flashbacks as it were of the accident. I can literally feel the impact of my hand and the blade and there was this sound that was different, not like the cutting of wood, but different. I remember not wanting to look but knowing I had to and then what I saw was horrific. I have on purpose not shown pics nor will I. I will not even describe to you, but may show pics when it is healed. I guess what I am saying is that the damage, for me anyway, is way more than just physical but is physiological and emotional and, I am beginning to think, runs pretty deep. I have not heard anyone else talk to this and wonder if I am the only one that has been affected in this way?!


You must be normal, you've pretty much described what I experienced. The anger, frustration, embarrassment, Terrible flashbacks a week after the accident, the whole thing.

It has gotten better, but it is a burden you will bear a while. I pray you can get over it soon. 

You're a strong guy to be able to share this pain. I know my pride still smarts.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

xplorx4 said:


> "I have been having flashbacks as it were of the accident. I can literally feel the impact of my hand and the blade and there was this sound that was different, not like the cutting of wood, but different. I remember not wanting to look but knowing I had to and then what I saw was horrific. I have on purpose not shown pics nor will I. I will not even describe to you, but may show pics when it is healed. I guess what I am saying is that the damage, for me anyway, is way more than just physical but is physiological and emotional and, I am beginning to think, runs pretty deep. I have not heard anyone else talk to this and wonder if I am the only one that has been affected in this way?!


It's normal. There are many who probably won't admit it but, we all feel the same way when such a thing happens. It's simply apart of life. It makes us stronger, forces us to learn from the "incident". To ask ourselves, what, why and how, to force us to look for the answer to help prevent it from happening again. 

As I've said before in the past many times, accidents happen. There is no true way to prevent it. IMHO, the best answer is the one Jerry stated, "ease back into the saddle."

I wish those who are suffering from such injuries at the moment, a speedy and healty recovery.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

I am with Ken in wishing all of our injured members a most speedy and full recovery, both physical and mental. 

May we all learn from what you have been so brave to share with us.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Although we all wish accidents would never happen to any of us, there is some healing in knowing the experiences during and after these traumas are shared by all. Even "close calls" take their toll. I am going back to some smaller router bits for a couple of days.
I am glad we have a place and friends on this forum to share these things because it sure does help with recovery.


----------



## sometimewoodworker (Feb 13, 2009)

fishin&routin said:


> Thanks again to all. I think I should not have used the term climb cut. The feed direction was right to left and the material exited the table going from right to left. What remains strange to me is the first part fed in is such a rough cut/and not all of the material being taken off for the first six or so inches and the remaining 12 inches was a perfect profile of the cut I was trying to achieve, although the last part flew through at about 100 mph.


You say the material exited the table in the same direction as the feed. This means that the wood was pulled through so it was a climb cut. If you were cutting in the usual direction the wood would have been kicked in the opposite direction to the feed.

Of course that does not stop fingers slipping into the bit if push pads are not used.

Climb cutting can be OK but the conditions where it is are limited. One is when using something like a WoodRat the another (apart from CNC) is taking a very small amount off usually as a final pass. The last that I know of is when using a mechanical feeder.

From the piece you show the depth of cut was way too much for a climb cut. I limit this kind of cut to less than 1 mm depth


----------



## RStaron (Sep 25, 2009)

Jerry, you are normal in feeling this way. The best is to as you say just turn the saw on and off a couple of times. Do this every day until you get past some of the fear, then try a few simple cross cuts when you feel comfortable. and just ease back into it as you feel comfortable. You will soon get back to near normal. You will always be reminded of what happened just from using your hand, you will also almost automatically work more safely also. Just as physical healing takes time so does emotional healing. It will get better. Just ease back into it and soon you will be making a lot of sawdust. Years ago when I bought my first Router, which I wanted for a long time, I just plugged it in, no bit in it, and turned it on. I got scared of it from the sound and power I felt from it, it took me 5 years before I pulled it out of the box again to try and use it. Just used it a few times here and there and now I own 3 Routers and a router table I made myself.I've used them quite a bit now. I still have a fear of them but maybe that is good? I too pray for a speedy and complete recovery for all who were injured.


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

I'm stumped, I've been hand and table routing for over 13 yrs and have never had a piece of stock take off on me when feeding from right to left and not placing it between the bit and fence. At worst when taking too big of a bite out of the stock and not restraining the stock well enough I've had it bounce away from the fence at bit of contact.

Regarding feed direction and position of stock relating to bit and fence, I've had to reproduce quite a few very old and historic moldings and trim, many times the project isn't large enough to warrant custom molder knife sets and or the operation is small enough and can be reproduced with current router bits and TS techniques.

Often the reproduction process, because of a particular profile, its position on the molding, stock dimensions and cutting stability requires placing stock between the fence and bit. The operation, (to keep it safe), requires one to feed from left to right.

This operation does require a flat and straight table and fence, an accurate table and fence orientation and properly dimensioned/milled stock, factory milled stock more often than not isn't good enough. 

With all the above precautions its still tres importante to have feather boards to hold the stock tight to fence and table.

As for fear, 10/20/04 I fell 25 feet, landed on my butt, shattered L5 and pulverized L6. They were able to glue L5 back together but L6 had to be sucked out. I have 2/12" rods and 12 screws in my back. I'm reminded every minute of the day with constant pain and the physical limitations of what I can't do anymore. 

The ladder didn't fail me but there were extenuating circumstances that lead me to the event of which took nearly 30 yrs in the trade to take place. Any one or 2 of the circumstances could have existed and still I could have skated away clean, combined was disaster. 

5 yrs later I'm still leary of climbing the ladder but I do it, its my job, I over compensate 1000% which slows everything down but it lets me do the job I love. If and when you're ready to go back to deal with the issue, to try and get passed the emotional aspect of the event, good luck! 

The result pro or con will be determined by the drive you have to return to your tools and what you accomplish with them.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

I must have the drive because I have been working all the cutting tools, just been real aware of where hands have been so far so good.:haha::haha: 

I have begun to assemble the parts that Bob helped me with.

Pic 1-3 I made a little jig to assemble two corner pieces with one center piece.
Pic4&5 Assembly of pedestal. Keeping it square is good, used blocks at the ends.

Now I am sure someone knows a better way so I am all eyes to learn it. It’s funny, but can still feel it hit. Tomorrow I see a hand specialist to see if the ring finger can be repaired at all.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Jerry I'm glad to see things are progressing nicely! Good work!


----------



## fishin&routin (Dec 8, 2008)

Tom76 said:


> Larry Thank you for proving me wrong You did not feed the material as per the drawing I had submitted. I have since removed the drawing.
> 
> You did say the feed direction was right to left Surely you would have stopped feeding when you saw the cut being made at the right hand side of the material.
> 
> ...


Sorry it's taken me so long to respond. The material exited the router table in the same direction as the feed, i.e. right to left. For the life of me I still can't understand why so little of the material was removed during the first 4 - 5" and a perfect profile was cut for the last 6 or so inches, expecially since the last 6 or so inches exited the table very, very fast.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Well here is a theory since you say the wood exited the table in the feed direction maybe you did not have enough pressure on the wood against the bit at the start of the cut. At some point the bit "grabbed" the wood, and you pushed it into the bit and THROUGH the cut, and well the rest is not pretty. Don't know but I wish I could help you understand it. 
I think we all spend a LOT of time after something bad happens trying to figure out why.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

"I think we all spend a LOT of time after something bad happens trying to figure out why.
"

And that is time *very* well spent, IMO...


----------



## fishin&routin (Dec 8, 2008)

Thanks Jim and Deb. I have spent a lot of time trying to figure out what went wrong. After all, I do have to get back in the saddle some time. I agree that at some point the bit "caught" the wood and pulled it through. I also thought at the beginning of the cut the piece was tight against the fence - so it's still a mystery as to why so little material was removed at the beginning of the cut.

The project I'm working on is a piece of 3/4 white oak I've biscuited together and measures about 23" x 23". Will use the handheld PC when making the final cuts.


----------



## SE18 (Apr 6, 2009)

About 2 days ago, I nearly tore off my left thumb nail. My hacksaw blade came out of my hacksaw (about 15" blade) and before I knew it, had sawed right thru my nail with blood pouring out. I think one of the ends which has the little protruding nipple came out of the slot. I thought I'd tightened it good.

I've been very cautious around power tools, so this came as a huge surprise, (since it is a hand tool and not a power tool) that the hacksaw blade would come off and get me while cutting some galvanized steel. I feel pretty stupid, but still have all my digits at last count.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Hi David,

A well tuned and properly sharpened hand tool can hurt you just as quick as a power tool, but usually not as serious thank goodness.

Hope you heal quickly and properly.


----------



## Wild Horse (Sep 9, 2009)

I/ve read and re-read your post, looked and re-looked at the pics. I'm stumped. A few thoughts do come to mind tho' as I try and figure it out. Now, mind you....I'm not trying to find fault in you, I'm just trying to help solve this mystery. The below comments are merely my opinions and thoughts.

* One problem is the featherboard. If it was properly placed and tightened, that first stretch shouldn't have walked like that

* The side/edge/end of the piece does indicate you fed right to left UNLESS you fed between the bit and the fence. BUT, if you had fed left to right, I doubt if you'd have gotten the second area cut decent.

* I noticed a slight burn right where you went from a rough chatter to the decent cut...no visible knot,etc. I don't know if this is significant, but hey...I noticed it. Maybe a brief pause as you got a different grip ? dunno.....heck, I even tried looking at the direction of the wood fibers in the rough cut.

* Given the simple principle of rotation, the only possible way for this to happen is the wood climbed to the other side of the bit....but with a fence in place ????

Unless you've got a reverse on your router, I got nuthin'.......But you are still in my prayers.


----------



## gregW (Mar 14, 2007)

Hi Larry,

I just saw this thread and thought I would throw out one more possibility that I haven’t seen mentioned yet. 

I think you said that you were using a brand new Amana core box bit. Most of the new bits that I buy have a protective plastic coating on the cutting edges when I receive them. 

Is it possible that some or all of the protective coating could have been left on the bit when you went to use it?

If so that could have prevented the bit from cutting at first, and then as you started pushing harder maybe the coating started coming off, and the point that the coating completely came off may be where the board got the small burn mark and the clean profile began.

A brand new Amana bit should cut with very little force required to feed the part past the bit…so if you were applying a lot of force because of the protective coating it might have just seemed that the piece was “pulled” through once the coating came off and cutting edge was allowed to cut cleanly? 

That’s a nasty looking injury :'( …I hope you have a speedy and complete recovery!!!


----------



## NOLALongboards (Nov 20, 2009)

Wow Larry thats rough man. Im completely new to these forums. Just joined, I'm in a similar situation right now but seeing that makes me feel fortunate. I really wish you a quick recovery... mine was a router accident as well but a handheld router. i don't think that half of my finger nail will regrow as it removed part of the very back of the nail bed, but I guess time will tell... best wishes to you.

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2786/4099331991_572dcc9a70_b.jpg
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2567/4100088028_2e58a105a5_b.jpg


----------



## gav (Oct 12, 2009)

Well, add me to the serious finger injury list.
I had my bench top router table down on the floor, should have taken the time to make room for it on the bench. Anyway, a *##%&%* cat jumped out from behind some panels and gave me enough of a fright to turn the end of one finger into mince meat, and cut up another.
I was in the process of making a wooden pinball machine for my sons birthday on friday.
Guess he's going to have to wait a while for it. :sad:

Anyone able to give me an estimate as to how long it will be before the wounds heal up and stop hurting as much ? It's just that I'm actually a juggler by trade and yesterday a had my first gig confirmed for the spring in 3 weeks. Not sure i'll be able to do it.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

gav said:


> Well, add me to the serious finger injury list.
> I had my bench top router table down on the floor, should have taken the time to make room for it on the bench. Anyway, a *##%&%* cat jumped out from behind some panels and gave me enough of a fright to turn the end of one finger into mince meat, and cut up another.
> I was in the process of making a wooden pinball machine for my sons birthday on friday.
> Guess he's going to have to wait a while for it. :sad:
> ...



Gav, you will have to learn to juggle one handed.......

Seriously though, I am pleased to hear the injury was not too serious.

Thanks for posting.

It reminds all of us to be VERY careful.

PS what happened to the cat??????? yours or a neighbours?


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

gav said:


> Anyone able to give me an estimate as to how long it will be before the wounds heal up and stop hurting as much ? It's just that I'm actually a juggler by trade and yesterday a had my first gig confirmed for the spring in 3 weeks. Not sure i'll be able to do it.


Hi Gav

Sorry to hear about your accident. From my own experience of mashing fingers in the past it will possibly take up to 6 weeks to get back to something like full use. Last time I did a thumb I was back at work within 3 or 4 days but the healing process took a lot longer, the dressings came off after about 3 to 4 weeks. The other problems are that you'll possibly find the nerve response in the finger tips you damaged has changed and that the scar tissue makes your fingers stiff and less flexible. I'd have a word with the doctor at hospital about those. my own GP was somewhat less than informed on the subject when I last had an accident. You'll probably need to see a physio to sort out those problems.

Good luck and heal soon

Phil


----------



## gav (Oct 12, 2009)

Don't know who's cat, it ran off. Lesson learnt, don't leave door open when I'm not in the shop, and don't use dangerous tools below work bench level.
There's no joint injury and its the tip of the finger so I'm hoping there won't be any movement issues once it heals.

They say here that you're not a real master woodworker until you've lost at least part of your finger.


----------



## walowan (Jan 21, 2011)

gav said:


> Don't know who's cat, it ran off. Lesson learnt, don't leave door open when I'm not in the shop, and don't use dangerous tools below work bench level.
> There's no joint injury and its the tip of the finger so I'm hoping there won't be any movement issues once it heals.
> 
> They say here that you're not a real master woodworker until you've lost at least part of your finger.




Master woodworkers don't lose body parts....


----------



## newwoodworker (Mar 27, 2009)

Yeah they always know where they are just cant put their finger on it right now! lol

all joking aside hope its healing well without much feeling lose.


----------



## gav (Oct 12, 2009)

No they don't, they loose them when they're still apprentices. :thank_you2:

I still have all 10 fingers so no actual body part loss.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Sorry to hear about your accident Gav. I hope it heals well and quickly for you. I left the shop door open last summer and had a chipmunk give me a fright. Fortunately I wasn't using any power tools at the time. My cats will occasionally wander out in the shop if I leave the inside door open. I always start up the shop vac if I am not sure they are out there. That usually sends them running.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Gav

Sorry,,,In the states we get one extra finger:jester::sarcastic: just in case..a 3 mile thing.:sarcastic:

=======


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

gav said:


> Don't know who's cat, it ran off. Lesson learnt, don't leave door open when I'm not in the shop, and don't use dangerous tools below work bench level.
> There's no joint injury and its the tip of the finger so I'm hoping there won't be any movement issues once it heals.
> 
> They say here that you're not a real master woodworker until you've lost at least part of your finger.



Wasn't that for butchers :sarcastic:

Get well soon, Gav


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

*Wow, after seeing this thread for the first time, anyone wants to buy a very slightly used router table??? I think I'll print that picture of the mangled finger and hang it over my router to remind me to be safe!! ;o) Hope both fingers heal/healed well!*


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Sorry to hear that Gav. I wondered what you meant in another post.

For the others, I usually reckon when I see someone here missing a finger that they are a woodworker. Health & Safety aren't priorities here. Site woodworkers all seem to use chainsaws these days and I've yet to see one using a face guard even when they are bent over close to the job. Don't they think about what will happen if a chain snaps?

Cheers

Peter


----------



## fishin&routin (Dec 8, 2008)

*time for healing*

Gav, sorry to hear about the injury. Your question about time for healing? I hate to tell you this, but it's been about 18 months and I still have no feeling on the side of the finger that received the most damage. Hopefully, one day the feeling will return.

Sadly for me though, I'm left handed but quite ambidextrous. I just remarked to my wife this past weekend what a miserable past 18 months this has been as I use my right hand at least as much as my left when threading screws, nuts, etc. - Holding an invisible nut in place with the right index finger while trying to screw with the left hand has become very, very frustrating.

My physical therapist said that "eventually" (no time line given) the nerves would grow around the finger and feeling should return. Having no knowledge of healing nerves, etc., I said initially after the accident that it would take two, maybe three years.

Being a juggler, I know how important it is for the feeling in your hands. I wish you luck and I'll keep you in my prayers for a speedy recovery.

As for the poster that wanted to hang a picture of an injury over his router table, just check out the attached pics and feel free to print. *It will make you concentrate on safety.*


----------



## barking spider (Dec 26, 2010)

So sorry this happened Larry. It really looks bad.
A long time ago I was pushing a piece of wood thru a router table and it shot out. It just missed my belly and punched a hole in my metal garage door about 6 feet behind me. Caught my attention.
Those accidents happen in a blink of an eye.

Hope you get back to it soon.


----------



## Lakelad (Jan 19, 2011)

I had a similar, but not as serious event three years ago last Christmas. My thumb still has no feeling where the bit go hold of it and there is a notable divet as well. As I say I can tell from the pictures that yours is more serious than mine was. All I know is that it hurt for a while. Good luck with your recovery.
Gary


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

I hope Ya get all feeling back in theat hand ..Being a safety man at work for the last 2 years or so has made me really look at things differently. Injuries can happen in the blink of an eye. When I was a kid playing with my cousins I fell and bit my tounge leaving it hanging a bit better than a 1/2" doctors said it would grow back like normal in time and well here I am with can still bite in 2 and show the grandkids I have 2 tounges (haha) it has a little piece about 1/4 " that just kinda hangs but at least I have feeling there and it does not bother me... I wish You the best and will send prayers ....


----------



## gav (Oct 12, 2009)

fishin&routin said:


> Gav, sorry to hear about the injury. Your question about time for healing? I hate to tell you this, but it's been about 18 months and I still have no feeling on the side of the finger that received the most damage. Hopefully, one day the feeling will return.
> 
> Sadly for me though, I'm left handed but quite ambidextrous. I just remarked to my wife this past weekend what a miserable past 18 months this has been as I use my right hand at least as much as my left when threading screws, nuts, etc. - Holding an invisible nut in place with the right index finger while trying to screw with the left hand has become very, very frustrating.
> 
> ...


It's my 3rd and 4th finger on my left hand, so at least i still have my index finger intact for gripping small things. The 4th finger just has a few cuts but the 3rd is worse than the pic you posted of yours. Totally shredded the end of the finger, took the nail and shaved the end of the bone a bit. I'm not too concerned with the feeling, just want to be able to catch things without it hurting as juggling is my living.
I go for a check up today and see what they say about healing time.
Maybe i'll take a picture of it.

Thanks for all the kind words from everyone.

Peter, i know what you mean about work place safety here. So often i see guys up on a 2nd or 3rd story roof, no safety gear, wielding a chainsaw at precarious angles to trim the roofing timbers. I helped on a roofing job myself once and discovered most of the guys drink alcohol before and during work !!!


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

*Thanks Larry, that was me who posted about hanging the picture above my router table. Although I don't THINK I actually need the reminder. Although woodworking is just a hobby, my paying job, for all of my adult working life (about 30 years) have been around dangerous machines. I'm a machine shop tech. I work on metal cutting machines. Lathes, mills and saws. And although most of this time, I don't actually cut metal, I sometimes have to work around turning gears and shafts, to diagnose problems. (knocking on wood at the moment) I haven't lost even a part of a finger. Although I see or hear about bad accidents all the time. Just about 6 or 8 months ago, there was a young machinist (19 years old) who put a rod in a lathe, didn't use the tailstock to hold about an 8 inch long x 1 1/4" round piece of steel he was polishing in the lathe. He was spinning it about 800 RPM's. The piece came loose and it hit him in the center of his chest. Killed him almost instantly. In another incident, 3 or 4 years ago, another city, another shop, a guy was spinning a pipe in a lathe, and he left too much sticking out the back. There was a young helper sweeping the floor near the lathe, where the pipe was sticking out, and all of a sudden the pipe bent and started whipping around. Hit the helper, knocked him about 4 feet into the back wall of a work bench and killed him instantly as well. These two deaths, although happened unusually close in time (3 or 4 years), deaths are a very rare case. The only other death that I had ever heard about happening in a machine shop, was back about 25 years before these two. But, I do see many many machinist with missing fingers, or partial fingers. *


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

Ouch! Been there, done that. If there's a painful way to do something, it was probably me that tried it first. Give it time to heal cleanly and carefully follow the advice of a good occupational therapist! Over the years, I've learned it is better to "sit-out" a few games than to rush things into permanent injury status. That finger should get back very close to "as good as new". Wood is cheap, new fingers are hard to come by. *OPG3*


----------



## rlow (Mar 8, 2011)

Ouch,and hoping for a speedy and full recover for you. No way to know what went wrong, and fact is that even with push sticks, feather boards and all other precautions taken sometimes accidents just happen. Get well soon.


----------



## Damir 66 (Dec 18, 2009)

gav said:


> Well, add me to the serious finger injury list.
> I had my bench top router table down on the floor, should have taken the time to make room for it on the bench. Anyway, a *##%&%* cat jumped out from behind some panels and gave me enough of a fright to turn the end of one finger into mince meat, and cut up another.
> I was in the process of making a wooden pinball machine for my sons birthday on friday.
> Guess he's going to have to wait a while for it. :sad:
> ...


Poor cat, now is guilty for Your accident.Don't drink "gemišt" and work with electric tools.I'm just joke.My forefinger on my right hand is little short because I cut them on lathe for metalworking.I was been 3 months on sick leave.I wish You fast recover and return on the job.


----------



## gav (Oct 12, 2009)

Gemist haha, I never drink it. I'm normally a beer guy but at the time the accident happened I'd only had 4 beers in 2 months. That just went up after the accident.
I don't blame the cat, I blame myself for having my benchtop table on the floor.


----------

